# Spinning mouse?



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

One of my mice has started turning in cirlces suddenly... He is constantly turning in a right hand circle, sometimes really tight, sometimes just a slight curve. He's eating and drinking, but he looks awful dizzy! Any idea what is wrong with him?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello, I searched it on the internet and on the fun mouse website it has some info about it.

http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/waltzing.cfm
There's the link


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

sommy said:


> Hello, I searched it on the internet and on the fun mouse website it has some info about it.
> 
> http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/waltzing.cfm
> There's the link


Thank you. I am also searching. Rather frantically, too.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Good luck and I hope it's not too bad


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

Why do my animals ALWAYS get get sick holidays? I don't think my vet is open tomorrow...it is good friday...and I don't trust the vets on call.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

I really really really hope its just an infection and not neurological. He just sired a litter that is just now four weeks old, I don't want them to get this too.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It will be an inner ear infection. They do respond to antibiotics but only if you can get them onto the drugs quickly after the onset, otherwise the head tilt can become permanent.


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

So I took him into the emergency vet, since everyone is closed today, and $160 later, we think its an infection, we have the antibiotics, and I have a few bloody holes in my fingers from a very unimpressed mouse. At least I get to stab him twice a day for the next week with a needle.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol, see! Everybody is happy in the end! £160! jesus thats a lot!


----------

